# Physical Therapy Med. B home visit billing



## marilynfking (Jun 4, 2010)

When billing for home visits provided under Med B, is it advisable to use the diagnosis V code V57.1 for  an encounter for Physical Therapy - I use the modifier GP already.  Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 4, 2010)

V57.x codes are all first-listed only allowed.  Aslo according to coding guidelines when a patent has an encounter/visit/admission for rehab purposes the V57.x is required and must be first listed.  So to answer your question... Yes.


----------



## marilynfking (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you, Debra!


----------

